# I'm sick of him.



## isettled (Apr 24, 2009)

We have been married for since July 2007 and during this time was seperated for 8 months. We seperated because he was abusive (mentally, physically and emotionally). And I was not/will not let my kids grow up in that type of environment. We have a 2 yr old together and I have a 12 yr old from a prior relationship. During the seperation he went to counseling and anger management, I went to counseling and we went to counseling together. We are back together now but he just irritates on so many levels. 

He works nights and I work days and go to school 2 nights a week, so we only see each other on the weekends. But even then most of the weekend he is asleep because his sleep schedule is throwed off. 

He is not affectionate at all and hardly ever spends time with our kids. I feel like a single parent, even though Im married. He doesnt handle stress very well and I become his main target of frustration. Nothing physical, he just shuts down and doesnt want to talk or be bothered. 

We had our daughters birthday party at the park, he only stayed for about 20 minutes. Said he was tired, sleepy and in a bad mood. This just really pissed me off. Because lots of times Im tired, sleepy and in a bad mood but I have to keep going. 

I feel like I deserve so much more and someone who really appreciates me for the good woman, mother, friend and supporter that I am. I love him but I am tired of his selfish ways. 

I know this is kind of all over the place, I hope you all get the jist of this. Thanks for reading if you made it this far.


----------



## Crazzy PR Mom (May 1, 2009)

I completely understand how you feel. I wish I had more to offer you bUt i HOPE YOU UNDERSTAND THAT i EMPATHIZE WITH YOUR SITUATION.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I can imagine how hard it must be to find yourself with an abuser.
I am not currently in a physically abusive marriage but have been in the past and it was really something.
I now consider physical abuse a absolute deal breaker due to my past experience with it.
Of course there are many other forms of abuse but this one is the most direct. 
Of course your natural instinct is to run but in the case of kids people often stay and others have no means to run.
It is a terrible situation that weighs heavy on ones soul to remain and I can only imagine how hard that is.
After my experiences with physical abuse, I have always made sure to have "run money" in the event it ever happened again. I guess in my abusive past marriage I was so stuck and devistated by the abuse, I made sure to never allow myself to be so "stuck".
Its funny about abusers, how they are so nice at first and then your all flipped out to find out they are abusive.
It's a shocking and sad feeling that turns your stomach.
I left my abuser but found I attracted physically abusive men, even after him... and had to really stop and look at myself and why my choices were bringing me to find men like that.
30 years has past since my abusive marriage. A few abusive men after him and I had to stop dating because I found myself not being attracted to healthy men.
Now I thought I found a healthy man except NEW issues have come into play... he works all the time ( too much) and he has a strange relationship with his adult daughter who is intent on breaking us up...
so I guess I am tired and worn out from all this, seems even when you solve a problem , new ones seem to creep in...
and I'm feeling a little fed up and disgusted ( at myself) as I thought this time, I got a good guy and would have a good, strong marriage, and despite not having physical abuse in my current marriage, it seems to be falling apart anyway (I'm sick of him too).


----------

